# SIP Card!



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi more advise needed please. I had a temporary SIP card (i applied for this using a freshly printed padrone, NIE, E111 & passport) when I lived in Spain which expired 6 months after I got it (dec 2009) so my questions are - 
How do I get mine renewed or go about getting a permanent one? 
Will my baby son be covered by mine or need his own? 
Many thanks


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry forgot to say we live near Orihuela in the Valencia region


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ettylou said:


> Hi more advise needed please. I had a temporary SIP card (i applied for this using a freshly printed padrone, NIE, E111 & passport) when I lived in Spain which expired 6 months after I got it (dec 2009) so my questions are -
> How do I get mine renewed or go about getting a permanent one?
> Will my baby son be covered by mine or need his own?
> Many thanks


the E111 doesn't exist anymore - you get the EHIC from the UK & use that


I'm not sure if you can get one if you haven't been in the UK though, and it is only for temp cover anyway

I suspect you will need to be working & therefore paying NI or in the Valencian communidad (you must be coming here to refer to a SIP?) you can opt to pay into the system

here's a thread discussing it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/39912-new-health-care-system-valencia.html


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> the E111 doesn't exist anymore - you get the EHIC from the UK & use that
> 
> I'm not sure if you can get one if you haven't been in the UK though, and it is only for temp cover anyway
> 
> ...


Hi, I got my temp SIP card in 2009 with out paying NI. Has that changed now? All I took was my padron, NIE etc and they printed one out there & then. Once I have a temp one would they not either just renew the temp one or send me a permanent one?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ettylou said:


> Hi, I got my temp SIP card in 2009 with out paying NI. Has that changed now? All I took was my padron, NIE etc and they printed one out there & then. Once I have a temp one would they not either just renew the temp one or send me a permanent one?


well it has changed & it hasn't

you can _sometimes_ get a temp SIP using the EHIC card

the EHIC is only supposed to be for holiday/temp cover though, so even if they issue a temp SIP it won't one day turn into a permanent one

your problem is going to getting an EHIC, I think

for a permanent SIP you have be paying NI contributions - unless you are a pensioner in which case there is a reciprocal agreement & you get free healthcare like a spanish pensioner

there is another possibilty if one of you is living in the UK & paying NI there - jojo my co-mod knows more about that


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well it has changed & it hasn't
> 
> you can sometimes get a temp SIP using the EHIC card
> 
> ...


Blimmy, it can't be simple can it!! Lol... Now I know why so many people move to the UK! Much easier over there  
Thanks x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The others are right. You can´t just have a SIP because you are here, you have to be paying in. If you have paid up all your NI in the UK you can get up to 2 years healthcare here (sorry, i dont know about the form names, others will), and as Xabiachica said, if you are currently paying NI in the UK but living in Spain you may be able to get healthcare here instead of the UK.

The temporary SIPS used to be issued quite a lot if you turned up and showed your passport, EHIC and said you were moving here. The idea was that if they gave you a 3 or 6 month SIP it would give time for all your paperwork to catch you up and then they can issue a permanent one.

When I first registered as self employed here, I took all my paperwork from the accountant but they issued a temporary one because the computer hadn´t been updated. Some months later when my temp expired they exchanged it for my permanent one once their computers were updated to show I was entitled.

Another note on EHIC... it used to be that your country of birth issued this always. Now (unless you are a pensioner or receiving UK benefits) your EHIC must be issued by the country currently responsible for paying for your healthcare. I was informed that my UK EHIC is no longer valid and that I had to get a Spanish one because I now pay my taxes and NI into the Spanish system rather than the British one. This was confirmed by both the UK & Spanish authorities.


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> The others are right. You can´t just have a SIP because you are here, you have to be paying in. If you have paid up all your NI in the UK you can get up to 2 years healthcare here (sorry, i dont know about the form names, others will), and as Xabiachica said, if you are currently paying NI in the UK but living in Spain you may be able to get healthcare here instead of the UK.
> 
> The temporary SIPS used to be issued quite a lot if you turned up and showed your passport, EHIC and said you were moving here. The idea was that if they gave you a 3 or 6 month SIP it would give time for all your paperwork to catch you up and then they can issue a permanent one.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. Do you (or anyone) know how id get my 16 month old son covered?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Ettylou said:


> Ok thanks. Do you (or anyone) know how id get my 16 month old son covered?


He will be counted as a dependant of you.... 

If you have been working and paying into the social security system in Spain, you are entitled to healthcare in the Spanish system. If you haven't been working here, I'm afraid that you will have to either pay into the system (only in the Valencia province I believe) or get private medical insurance.

If you were working in the UK and paid your NI up to date, the Dept of Work and Pensions in Newcastle will issue you with a form S1 which will give you up to 2 years reciprocal cover. Look at this thread to see what hoops I had to go through to get ours accepted here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/61160-frustrations-over-new-s1-form.html


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Ettylou said:


> Ok thanks. Do you (or anyone) know how id get my 16 month old son covered?


I´m not 100% sure... others will know... where was your son born? (i dont know if that will make a difference). When I registered with SS in Spain Im sure the welcome letter said it covers me and my dependants... so i am assuming if you were contributing in then your dependants would be covered through your entitlement...as you are not then I am not 100% sure...maybe kids get automatic cover... best to let one of the others guide you on this one.. sorry!


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok thanks Lynn I'll have a look at the link  Steve Zack was born in the Czech Republic but is a UK Citizen & has a UK passport x


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Ettylou said:


> Ok thanks Lynn I'll have a look at the link  Steve Zack was born in the Czech Republic but is a UK Citizen & has a UK passport x


Im not sure even if his place of birth has any bearing to be honest, I thought it would be useful for the info to be on the thread for anyone who may know the answer.

If you are living in Spain now I would advise you go to your local Ajuntamiento and ask to see the social worker. He or she will be able to advise you on any entitlements in Spain for Zack.


----------

